# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Austinite's Super Easy Peanut Butter Cookies!

## austinite

*Peanut Butter Cookies*

*Ingredients:*

1 cup *Peanut butter* (raw) (1120/128/56/64)
2 Tablespoons of *Cottage Cheese* (20/0/1.5/3)
1 Large *Egg* (60/3.5/0/5)
1 zero calorie *sweetener* packet (0/0/0/0)
Zero calorie "I can't believe it's not *butter* spray". (ICBINB) (0/0/0/0)

*Instructions:*

*1.* Preheat oven to 350 degrees fahrenheit.
*2.* Mix ingredients in mixing bowl until all clumped together. 
*3.* Spray baking sheet with ICBINB spray
*4.* Create small balls from the mixture. Adjust for size of cookie preference.
*5.* Pat down with fork on all sides.
*6.* Bake in oven for 15 to 18 minutes. Let them cool off before eating so they stick better. 

*Macronutrients:*

*Calories:* 1200
*Fats:* 131.5 grams
*Carbs:* 57.5 grams
*Protein:* 72 grams

*Per cookie:* 150 calories *|* 16 gram of fat *|* 7 grams of carbs *|* 9 grams of protein

Enjoy!

----------


## DCI

Shall be made during the week sounds epic  :Smilie:

----------


## Dpyle

Sounds and looks awesome definitely gonna have a go at these, but I believe you've gotten the carbs and fats flipped round.

----------


## BluPhin

What do the 4 numbers represent? I'm familiar with the 3 number convention of protein/carbs/fat

----------


## austinite

> Sounds and looks awesome definitely gonna have a go at these, but I believe you've gotten the carbs and fats flipped round.


lol. Actually I messed up the peanut butter macros so it threw everything off. Fixed now. Sure looked better before, lol.

----------


## austinite

> What do the 4 numbers represent? I'm familiar with the 3 number convention of protein/carbs/fat


Calories/carbs/fats/protein

----------


## BIGTIMEPUSH

Gonna try these, they look awesome.

----------


## tdoe11

Yuuuumy. I'm totally doing these! Have you seen the recipe for the casein brownies?

----------


## austinite

> Yuuuumy. I'm totally doing these! Have you seen the recipe for the casein brownies?


no! Link me!! 

Probably let these cookies cool off a while. I got too tempted and broke one. lol.

----------


## Sfla80

Good stuff aust!! 

Just experimenting or done this before?

----------


## austinite

> Good stuff aust!! 
> 
> Just experimenting or done this before?


Just experimenting. I saw a recipe without the cottage cheese and actually used a cup of sugar. So I modified it. Still has good sweetness to it and the cottage cheese worked out nicely. I think I can add cottage cheese to anything!

----------


## Sfla80

> Just experimenting. I saw a recipe without the cottage cheese and actually used a cup of sugar. So I modified it. Still has good sweetness to it and the cottage cheese worked out nicely. I think I can add cottage cheese to anything!


I agree and will try this. Thanks fir posting it

----------


## PistolPete33

I'm going to try to make this, this week. How do they taste? Are they at least pretty decent?

----------


## austinite

> I'm going to try to make this, this week. How do they taste? Are they at least pretty decent?


Yeah they're good. The only thing you may try is adding a bit more egg to hold it together better.

----------


## PistolPete33

Mine are cooking right now. I will let you know how they come out. My wife thinks I'm crazy and says she won't try one. haha The true test will be if my son eats one.

----------


## PistolPete33

UPDATE: So, I made these puppies today and they are pretty good. They do crumble quite a bit so next time I will prob. try 2 eggs as you recommended. I will def. make these again. Great for when you're craving sweets but don't want to be eating like shit.

----------


## Iron Mind

I love this sort of recipes that contain only good nutrients. Great recipe.

----------


## bdos

My gf loves to bake ill get her onto them when she gets home  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gettingstronger!

Oh my lord, peanut butter is my favourite food ever!! You have no idea how much this turns me on....

----------


## skaz915

I made a half batch of these today but put a whole egg, they held together real good. Definitely double the egg. The taste was surprisingly good for a healthy cookie but don't come close to the real thing lol. Thanks for the recipe

----------


## CaptainGoose

Looks great. Will try these

----------


## DSS

Sounds good. Half batch in case of overeating tho. 

Maybe quarter in my case.

----------

